# 2008 30 Qhbsle



## Dorothe (Jan 27, 2008)

I have found a 2008 30 QBHSLE at a dealer, but cannot find any pricing on internet, or on NADA to compare dealership asking price and value of trailer. As a matter of fact I do not see any of the LE models in your forum either. Why is that? and how do you know how to shop for them based on price? Does anyone have this model, or any LE model?


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

SugarGirl said:


> I have found a 2008 30 QBHSLE at a dealer, but cannot find any pricing on internet, or on NADA to compare dealership asking price and value of trailer. As a matter of fact I do not see any of the LE models in your forum either. Why is that? and how do you know how to shop for them based on price? Does anyone have this model, or any LE model?


I would go to Holman RV or Lakeshore RV for pricing I was looking at the QBH model instead of the QBHSLE.


----------



## Dorothe (Jan 27, 2008)

thevanobackers said:


> I have found a 2008 30 QBHSLE at a dealer, but cannot find any pricing on internet, or on NADA to compare dealership asking price and value of trailer. As a matter of fact I do not see any of the LE models in your forum either. Why is that? and how do you know how to shop for them based on price? Does anyone have this model, or any LE model?


I would go to Holman RV or Lakeshore RV for pricing I was looking at the QBH model instead of the QBHSLE.
[/quote]

I will. Thank You


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

SugarGirl said:


> I have found a 2008 30 QBHSLE at a dealer, but cannot find any pricing on internet, or on NADA to compare dealership asking price and value of trailer. As a matter of fact I do not see any of the LE models in your forum either. Why is that? and how do you know how to shop for them based on price? Does anyone have this model, or any LE model?


We lookd at this same model last week at Dusty's in Florida. they wanted $19,500. It looked like a model that was just left over parts made into a trailer. there was no outdoor kitchen, The queen bed was a plain thin foam mattress not like my nice pillow top I have now. I think a nice way of puting it was a striped down model. I saw at Lakeshore rv had one that was not an LE model for less that what I was looking at the LE


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

Look Here


----------

